# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Skënder Rusi

## eris

SINFONIA E TAKAVE
Ai ishte një regjistrues i marrë,
Skishte zemër në gjoks,kishte disqe!
Jetonte brenda në një kitarë,
Atje e desh dhe varrin kur të vdiste!

Ia dha vetë ate forme sobalkes se  tij,
Se atje do flinte  me Bethovenin e madh!
Se atje do  ish dhe zoti Paganin,
Edhe zoti Shubert,edhe zoti Moxart!

Kush tha se keta  ishin te vdekur!?
Ai fliste me ta,qeshte,peshperiste!
Brenda kitares se tij vetem e shoqja,
E urdheruar ishte te mos fliste!


Ai behej xhind   kur ajo lante pjatat,
Kur kercitja e tyre i futej neper disqe!
Ai i ulerinte kur  ia degjonte takat,
Pale kur padashur,ndonjehere ,teshtinte!


Por erdhi nje  dite dhe  ajo iku ne qiell,
Kitara krisi,muret e saj u cane.
Telat e saj rane mbi Bethovenin,
Mbi Moxart e Shubert,mbi te gjithe rane.

Tani ai ve veshin ,jo  per te degjuar tinguj,
Po per tu cmallur me zhurmen  e pjatave!
Bethoveni?E ceshte  Bethoveni,
Para simfonise se  embel te takave!?

                        EKLIPSIN PRES
                Unë me ty,si toka me diellin,
	Të vij rrotull vazhdimisht,vazhdimisht!
	Por asnjëherë stë jam afruar sadopak,
	As jam larguar sadopak,natyrisht!


	Astronomia ka ligjin e vet,
	Që unë e përfill me aq sa mund!
	Të të afrohem më shumë
	Kam frikë se më djeg,
	Të të largohem-kam frikë se më humb!


	E ja,kështu,vetëm rrotull të vij,
	Po sjam i marrë që rri e pres më kot!
	E di që një ditë ,ti do të kesh eklips,
	E atëhere,nuk do më djegësh dot!





	Unë me ty,si toka me diellin,
	Të vij rrotull vazhdimisht,vazhdimisht!
	Por asnjëherë stë jam afruar sadopak,
	As jam larguar sadopak,natyrisht!


	Astronomia ka ligjin e vet,
	Që unë e përfill me aq sa mund!
	Të të afrohem më shumë
	Kam frikë se më djeg,
	Të të largohem-kam frikë se më humb!


	E ja,kështu,vetëm rrotull të vij,
	Po sjam i marrë që rri e pres më kot!
	E di që një ditë ,ti do të kesh eklips,
	E atëhere,nuk do më djegësh dot!



                   ATA DY PLEQ
Një plak.Një plakë.Dhe një park.
Edhe një stol.Dhe bëhen katër!
Dhe një neon që ndizej,shuhej,
Sikur ta shkelte syrin natën!


Po pas një viti mbetën tre.
Një plak.Një stol.Një park i gjelbër.
Dhe një neon që më nuk ndizej,
Që mbeti si një sy i verbër!


Në vjeshtë,ah,mbetën veç dy.
Një park.Një stol krejt i vetmuar.
Që pret mos kthehen prap aty,
Ata dy pleq të dashuruar!



           SE TI GJITHMONE SEC BEN CA GJERA
	Të lashë në Korçë
	E të kërkoj në Kajro!
	(Ku dihet,mbase dhe ke ardhur!)
	Se ti gjithmonë seç bën ca gjëra,
	Që çmëndurira ti kam quajtur!


	Të lashë në tokë
	E të kërkoj në qiell!
	(Ku dihet në çyll më ke pritur!)
	Se ti gjithmonë seç bën ca gjëra,
	Sa të kam quajtur të lajthitur!


	Kap një bionde nga flokët  mbrapa,
	Ia  kthej fytyrën për ta puthur!
	Se ti gjithmonë seç bën ca gjëra,
	Vjen dhe atje ku sështë e mundur!


	Se ti gjithmonë seç bën ca gjëra,
	Që të tregojnë dhe më të bukur!
	Ndaj ca i marrë dhe unë mundet,
	Sot gjithë Kajros ti jem dukur!


                TEPER VONE
Ti ke një moshë me time bijë,
Me babin tënd, unë, moshatar.
Kush të dha urdhër të më duash
Me hirin tim të ndezësh zjarr?!

Ata thëngjij që ishin shuar
Ti si guxon me dorë i prek?!
Kush të dha urdhër të më ndezësh
Pa patur frikë se unë të djeg?!

Ke ardhur vonë. Tepër vonë.
Kur dimri krejt më ka pushtuar,
Kur vdekja firmën më kërkon
Ndoshta në ferr për të më çuar!

Ti gjysma-hënë je kur zhvishesh
Dhe gjysma tjetër-perëndi!
Me çdo të puthur mi ul vitet,
Më  kthen në moshën që ke ti!

Me këto gjysma, unë poeti,
Mund të ndërtoj tjetër planet.
Në djall pastaj të shkojnë vitet,
Dhe moshat le të shkojnë në dreq!

Po prapëseprapë një frikë ndjej,
Po mora zjarr, si mund ta fik?
Prandaj dhe po vonoj të zgjohem,
Them ndoshta ik. 
                  Them ndoshta ik...


               VAJZA PREJ QELQI
	Vajzë e vogël,
	Me sy prej qelqi,
	Sa herë hyj brenda tyre,
	Unë eci zbathur,
	Mos thyej ndonjë gjë,
	Që,dot,se ndreq!

	Qelq,
	I ke sytë,
	Qelq!

	Vajzë  kryeneçe,
	Me buzët prej qelqi,
	Sa herë ndeshem me to,
	Ti mua më kap rob,
	Dhe robërit i trajtoke keq!

	Qelq,
	I ke buzët,
	Qelq!

	Vajzë e brishtë,
	Me trup prej qelqi,
	Duart i kam skelet,
	Dridhem kur të prek,
	Kam frikë mos më thyesh vërtet!

	Qelq,
	Je e tëra,
	Qelq!
				30 qershor 2002




                                        C'TRISHTIM
                         Çtrishtim,të jetosh në një qytet-brengë,
	Ku shumë gjëra ecin për mbrapsht!
	Vajzat e bukura rrinë fshehur nga djemtë,
	Të shëmtuarat shëtisin në bulevard(!)

	Çtrishim në këtë qytet që më deh,
	Me erën e qelbur të vodkës!
	Ku vetja herë-herë më duket,
	Si Esenini rrugëve të Moskës!

	Çtrishtim,në këtë  qytet të çmendur,
	Që më ngjan me një spital të madh!
	Njerëzve ju mungojnë veç bizhamat me vija,
	Dhe numurat në shpinë apo në krah!

	Çtrishtim në këtë qytet që flet përçart,
	Që as në gjumë nuk e heq paruken!
	Dua tia  marr nga koka e tia flak,
	Por edhe ai smë le,edhe unë nuk mundem!

	Çtrishtim,në këtë qytet të pushtuar nga vdekja,
	Që po më vdes edhe mua pak nga pak!
	Më vjen të rrëmbej shpirtin e të zhdukem,
	Sa më larg prej tij,sa më larg!


                             SE   SI...
	Se si po më ikën jeta!Se si!
    Pa më pyetur  fare,
	Sikur të mos jetë imja!
	Kam çaste kur edhe vetë nuk e di,
	Nëse duhej ose jo,të lindja!

	Se si po më ikin  ditët!Se si!
	Rrokullisen,rrokullisen,si toptha të vegjël!
	Unë vrapoj pas tyre,kërkoj ti arrij,
	Ti ndaloj,ti pyes,çdo të bëhem nesër!?

	Se si po më ikin ëndrrat!Se si!
	Edhe në gjumë më kanë hyrë,
	Edhe mi kanë vrarë!
	Ato që kanë shpëtuar kanë marrë arratinë,
	Duke më lënë mua një të vdekur-të gjallë!

	Se si po më ikin dashuritë!Se si!
	Një sot.Një nesër.Një tjetër pas një jave!
	Marr kokën mes grushtash,
	I bie me zemërim,
	Sikur të ketë bërë mijra faje!

	Se si po më ikin dëshirat!Se si!
	Si ata zogjtë shtegëtarë që dimrit i tremben!
	Po çthem edhe unë,
	Do të ishte një mrekulli,
	Të ishin zogj shtegëtarë që ikin e kthehen!



                                 PA   DASHJE
	Pa dashje kam plagosur një grua!
	(Se dija që më desh aq marrëzisht!)
	Ajo ishte një yll,nga qielli larguar,
	E zbritur në tokë rastësisht!


	Pa dashje,kam fyer një grua!
	E putha në faqe në një natë pa drita!
	Pastaj dhe në ballë një puthje të dytë,
	Ia shtypa pak hundën me gisht,edhe ika!


	Pa dashje , kam vrarë një grua!
	(Eh,gratë u vrakërkan kaq shpejt!)
	Ajo iku në qiell,prej nga ish larguar,
	Të vuante  zhgënjimin e vet!



MBI KOKE ME RRI EDHE ME NDRIT			
Gjithnjë po bëhesh më e krrusur,
Sikur po i afrohesh tokës!
Unë jam atje,në sytë e rrudhur,
Ku është fillimi i gjithë  botës!


Gjithnjë po bëhesh më e vockël,
Ku e ke futur gjithë atë shpirt!?
Si hënëz e ngrënë brenda dhomës,
Mbi kokë më rri edhe më ndrit!


Gjithnjë po bëhesh më e lehtë,
Mos ke ndërmend që të largohesh!?
Më bëj një shenjë e ngjitem vetë,
Qiellit  ti them që do vonohesh!

----------


## Fiori

Në vazhdim do postoj librin me poezi 'Duhet të duhemi'. Libri u dëruga në adresë të forumit nga autori...


*Duhet të duhemi*
©Të gjitha të drejtat për publikim i përkasin autorit



_lirika _  

*POEZIA E TIJ KËNDON*

            Unë e kam ndjekur krijimtarinë  letrare të Skënder Rusit edhe në periudhën e socializmit totalitar edhe në periudhën e demokracisë së sotme dhe them që poezia e tij është një vazhdimësi.E kundërta kjo me shumë poetë të tjerë,të cilët ndahen në dy periudha edhe në krijimtari.I ndan vetë shoqëria,pikpamjet e atyre vetë,i ndajnë vjershat që kanë shkruar etj.Këta ndahen në dy copëra,por të pangjitura.Ndërsa tek Skënderi unë shoh jo një ndarje të tillë ,shoh atë që është e rëndësishme për një poet,vazhdimësinë e tij krijuese.Ai edhe në periudha të vështira ka ditur që të jetë një lirik i hollë,një poet që mediton,që shqetësohet për të gjithë gjërat që  ai sheh e dëgjon;që di të verë përballë natyrës njeriun,poetin vetë,që dhimbjen e kupton si një domosdoshmëri për njeriun.Prandaj kjo dhimbje që pret shëruesin,është një gjë e fuqishme në poezinë e tij.
          Po ta marrësh më konkretisht,në poezinë e Skënder Rusit unë shoh dy elementë ose më mirë dy ryma :mace e verdhe: ë ekzistencializmit dhe të impresionizmit.Këto janë të veçanta,që dallojnë nga njera-tjetra,por tek disa,si p.sh.tek ky poet bashkohen të dyja në një të vetme,duke e bërë atë që jo të kërkojë sendin,por të hyjë brenda këtij sendi apo fenomeni dhe jo që vetëm ti ndriçojë,por  të shikojë përplasjet nga del shkëndia e poezisë dhe mendimit.
          Poezia lind nga pakënaqësia,por jo në kuptimin banal të kësaj fjale.Tek ky poet është mjaft interesant ky fakt,sepse ai e tejkalon këtë pakënaqësi si poet,ai e sfidon atë.Ja çthotë në një vjershë:
                             Ti nuk më do,
                             Ska gjë,
                             Të dua unë!
                             Jam mësuar të jap 
                             Dashuri që smë kthehetetj.
Dhe këto janë pakënaqësi jo vetëm ndaj dashurisë,por edhe ndaj shoqërisë.
          Një element tjetër i poezisë së këtij poeti është kjo,që një pjesë të mirë të vjershave i ka me rimë.Ne e kemi kapërcyer atë polemikë që bëhej dikur dhe që ishte aq banale.Poezia është muzikë,me rimë,pa rimë,bëje si të duash.Nuk ka poezi,po spati 
muzikë brenda në të.Është një gjë,që atyre poetëve që i ndjehen rimat,ata sjanë poetë,po rimabërës.Ndërsa rima e poezisë së Skënderit është e veçantë,atij nuk ia  ndjen rimën,ai bën muzikë,poezia e tij këndon.
        Ndaj unë e veçoj Skënder Rusin që jeton në Korçë.Poezia e tij në këtë dhjetëvjeçar shquhet për një lirizëm të hollë në marrëdhëniet njerëzore dhe në aleancë me natyrën.Unë do të thosha se Skënder Rusi është ndër lirikët  më të mirë në komunitetin e poetëve tanë bashkëkohorë.

*Dritero Agolli*



*KRYQI PREJ DRITE I LIRIKUT*

Kur mbaron së lexuari librat me lirika të poetit Skënder Rusi,pasi çmallesh me shpirtin e tij delikat,plot me përndezje të petalta ndjenjash,që,aq sa duken sikur do të binin nga puhiza e parë,kur ato,po ashtu qëndrojnë dhe pas shqotave ,të parrëzueshme me një si refleks të vezullimtë lotësh,na duket sikur te ky lirik asgjë nuk ka ndryshuar,ashtu si në librin e parë,si në buzëqeshjen e parë,si në psherëtimën e parë,si në puthjen e parë
          Atij ashtu i pëlqen të jetë,siç e bëri fati,të ndjejë shumë dhe të rrëfejë sa më shumë ndjenjat e veta,gjithmonë me mahnitjen e parë të një të riu,që u beson ikjes së ujrave,por jo të viteve,i beson borës që i bie mbi supe,në krye,mbi poezi,por jo asaj bore që nuk shkundet më,thinjave
          Skënder Rusi është lirik dhe ashtu mbeti,siç do të donte,lirik,me njomështinë e barit(perifrazojmë kështu titullin e librit të tij të parë)që është gjithmonë po ashtu,edhe kur ndërrojnë shekujt  e mijëvjeçarët dhe sistemet shoqërore,një e blertë dridhëse,ku derdhet drita e hënës dhe hovet e shpirtit të një misteri të pakohë.
          Por koha vërsulet përbindshmërisht  me ata sytë e kuq e të përflakur dhe me brirët e saj të frikshëm godet  çgjen përpara, me kthetrat e saj zhvat jetë nga jeta  dhe me frymën e saj përthan pranverat e njeriutpeisazhi i acartë mbushet me skelete pemëshku përsipër,në një nga degët e akulluara  ka mbetur një fole ëndrre e parrëzuar  endengjan me zemrën e lirikut mes brinjëve
          Një lirik i lindur,sfidues i pandjeshmërisë së frikshme,të detyruar,më duket mua edhe miku im i hershëm,poeti Skënder Rusi,i a(ritmeve) të zemrës ,të rrugëve të qyteteve,të ngjarjeve,të kapërcimeve etj,etj,me gjakimin narcistik për të qenë i kryqëzuar në një kryq prej drite.Gjithnjë një lirik ku shkëlqen harmonia e fjalëve,muzika e vargut,ku bota tashmë është bërë me mrekullitë e saj dhe dhimbjetme zhgënjimetdhe poetit i mbetet veç të riverë në një harmoni tjetër nga ajo e botës sendet dhe ndjenjat e veta.

*VISAR ZHITI*



*POET I SHPIRTIT TË SË BUKURËS*

        Liriku i dhimbjes së bukur,palombari i guximshëm i dashurisë,që nxjerr nga thellësitë koralet e magjishme të shpirtit femëror,duke i spërkatur ato në sipërfaqe me pakëz diell,për ti dhënë shkëlqimin e domosdoshëm.Ai është  poet i metaforës së beftë,por gjithsesi të kapshme nga lexuesi,këngëtar i brengës dhe vetmisë,ekzistencialist e simbolist që të prek e të bën të përjetosh habitshëm fate e fatalitete njerëzore.
        Në hapësirën e mrekullueshme të këngës së shkruar,siç është poezia,ai vjen nga Devolli.Po Korça e rriti duke e mëkuar me bukurira shpirtin e tij poetik.Që në fillimet e hershme letrare,në agimin e viteve 70 të shekullit që shkoi,emri i Skënder Rusit nisi të gdhendej dukshëm në kujtesën e lexuesve dhe të kolegëve të tij,qofshin këta të moshuar apo fare të rinj.Depërtonte ky emër fare i panjohur cikël pas cikli botuar në shtypin periodik,në shpirtin dhe mendjen e atyre që e lexonin,jo me forcë,po me magjinë e fjalës,me elegancën e saj,me atë frymë lirike tërësisht të veçantë, që mbeti e jeshiltë si në rininë e hershme ,deri më sot,kur ky poet ka hyrë në vjeshtën e moshës kalendarike.
          Është e pamundur,kur bie fjala për këtë këngëtar të rrallë,finesa poetike e të cilit pushton ëmbëlsisht shpirtin e kujtdo që e lexon,të mos dëgjosh nga bashkëbiseduesit shprehje që ,edhe se të thëna  fare pak ndryshe nga njera-tjetra,përmblidhen tek fjalët:Ah,sa poet i ëmbël që është! Apo :Sa të bukura i ka poezitë!Kërkënd deri më sot nuk kam dëgjuar të thotë  se poezia e Skënder Rusit çalon këtu apo atje.Të gjithë e pranojnë si një poet që ka shpirtin e së bukurës!Dhe Korça,që ka aq e aq figura me të cilat natyrshëm krenohet,Skënder Rusin e mban si emblemën e saj poetike.Ajo e do atë,ashtu si nëna do fëmijën e saj më të mirë,më të shëndetshëm e më të bukur.Ashtu si edhe ai  e do Korçën  me një dashuri pa krahësim,e cila vibron thuajse në tërë krijimtarinë e tij,qoftë edhe  në ciklin aq të njohur shkruar në Egjiptin e largët,të nxehtë e mahnitës,ku Nili me madhështinë e tij,ashtu si piramidat legjendare,sa e mrekullojnë poetin,aq edhe ia ndezin mallin për qytetin e tij  të lënë larg me serenatat,me çupkat që shpërthejnë bukuritë e tyre si trëndafilat,tej kangjellave të shtëpive karakteristike korçare,me kujtimet që kanë dendësinë e pyllit.
          Nuk ka fare rëndësi datëlindja e një poeti.Ashtu si nuk ka edhe aq rëndësi jeta që bëri apo vazhdon të bëjë,qoftë kjo e pasur apo e varfër.Poetët lindin për këngë,ashtu si pishat për lartësitë.Dhe pishnaja poetike e Skënder Rusit është e dendur,e blertë,gjithnjë e freskët,me shushurimën e vazhdueshme e kënaqësidhënëse.

_ZYHDI   MORAVA_

----------


## Fiori

*NE SBËJMË ASGJË TË KEQE*

Ne sbëjmë asgjë të keqe.Duhemi.
Ndaj dhe kjo ditë
                 nuk po perëndon ende!
Ne jemi akrepat 
                        e orës së diellit,
Lëvizim brenda tij
                   si brenda një zemre!

Ne sbëjmë asgjë të keqe.Vështrohemi.
Duke u bërë secili
                                sadopak i verbër!
Që mos na vijë aq turp
                                  kur të takohemi,
Në ato vende ku ska shkelur
                                          asnjë tjetër!

Ne sbëjmë asgjë të keqe.Puthemi.
Duke hapur portën
                   e botës  së përtejme!
Brenda saj gjithmonë
                   ka diçka prej absurdi,
Që bëhet shkak
          për grindjet mes njerëzve!

Ne sbëjmë asgjë të keqe.Gënjehemi.
Duke i marrë atë që i vjeshton,
                                       njeri-tjetrit!
Në u bëfshim Prometej,
                      zjarre nuk do vjedhim,
Por urrejtjet që në shpirt
                               mbajnë njerëzit!

_ 2 shtator,2005_



*SDUA TË TË HUMB*

Nuk jam aq i mirë 
                   sa të jam dukur,
Unë,vëllai i vogël
                   i ajsbergëve!
Pjesën e shëmtuar 
                    mbaj nën ujë,
Mos e shohin  sytë 
                      e të tjerëve! 

Nuk jam Perëndi 
                   siç më ke ditur!
As kam qenë ndonjëherë
                             Krisht!
Po përse kaq vonë
                       ti ke lindur,
Dhe tek unë vjen
               kaq verbërisht!?

 Nuk e di ,pse,vetëm mik
                   më quan,
Dhe ske  frikë se unë
          mund të të puth!
Kam një mbrëmje 
          që për ty e rruaj,
Po sta them,se sdua
                   të të humb!            

Në se do më ndodhë
                   që ndonjerës,
Tia fal gjysmën më të mirë,
                             timen,
Kjo do të jesh ti
                   që ke kuptuar,
Se mëkati  vdes 
                   prej dashurive! 
_ 4 shtator,2005_



*MOS MË DUAJ MË*

Mos më duaj më!
Nis më urre
           nëse do mundësh!
Dhe qiellin(qielli jam unë!)
Spërmbyset bota
               po ta humbësh!

Mos më përqafo më!
Nuk mund të duash
                 dy njëherësh!
Dhe ajrin(ajri jam unë!)
Spërmbyset bota,
             po ta shkelësh!

Mos më kujto më!
Nis fshiji puthjet,
               po të duash!
Dhe zjarrin(zjarri jam unë!)
Spërmbyset bota,
                      po ta shuash!
_23 shtator 2005_



*PËR INATIN TIM*

Për inatin tim
                po bëhesh më e bukur,
Me ata sy jeshilë
                 si thellësia e deteve!
Për inatin tim
                  vjeshtës i dhe urdhër,
Të ndalojë përkohësisht
                     bjondimin e pemëve!

Për inatin tim
                    vazhdon të më duash,
Që të më largosh
                     nga krahët e erërave!
Ti po bën atë
                        që bëri Odiseu,
Për të mos dëgjuar
                       këngën e sirenave!

Për inatin tim
                      po bëhesh më e vogël,
Madje vetëm me ndryshimin
                        e formës së flokëve!
Për inatin tim        
                        seç ke një të qeshur,
(Niagara do kish zili
                           po ta dëgjonte!)

Për inatin tim
                      vazhdon të më puthësh,
Duke larguar prej meje
                                      gjithë dimrat!
Për inatin tim
                   vazhdon të më mundësh,
Duke bërë atë që bëjnë
                                      vetëm tigrat!
_26 tetor 2005_



*OTELLOJA I BARDHË*

Pas borës që ra,
                    doli dielli,
I kuq në fytyrë,
                     i përflakur!
Filloi ta shkrijë,
                 që mos e shkelin,
Këmbët e tokësorëve
                     të përbaltur!

Edhe dielli,
E paska një të dashur!
_29 tetor,2005_



*NUDITET*

Kisha frikë ta shihja në sy,
(Aq të jeshiltë i kishte!)
Është pak po ta quaj nimfë!

Kur hynte ajo në det,
Deti,jashtë,dilte,
Për ta parë nudo ne të gjithë!

Eh,
Deti na i dinte dobësitë
_1 shkurt 2006_



*PËRFUNDIMISHT*

Më duket se,përfundimisht,
                   të kam humbur,
Siç humbja balonat
                   kur isha i vogël!
Kur në dorë më mbetej
                   veç peri i këputur,
(Atë, as për tu varur
          nuk mund ta përdorje!)              

Dikur, me atë fije peri
               lidhja balona të tjera,
Dhe ato ngjiteshin lart
                    ku të mundnin!
Unë i drejtoja me kujdes
                        nga frynte era,
Por asnjëherë se kuptoja
                 pse më zhdukeshin!?

Më duket se,përfundimisht,
                      të kam  humbur,
Me ty më ndodhi 
          si me balonat prej letre!
Në dorë më ka mbetur
                  veç peri i këputur,
Dhe  zhdukja e tyre
                      e mistershme!
_19 prill 2006_



*SIDOMOS* 

Kërkoj fjalët e tua
                           nëpër ajër,
Të qeshurën tënde,
                sidomos të qeshurën!
Pa ty kam mbetur bosh,
                            si një guackë,
Që ia kanë vjedhur perlën!

Kërkoj supin tënd
              ku e harroja kokën,
Vjeshtën tënde pa zogj,
                sidomos vjeshtën!
Edhe qielli sot ngjan
           si një krijim idiotësh,
 Me këto shira
                        që srreshtën!

Kërkoj trupin tënd
                          nëpër duar,
Gjurmët që ka lënë puthja,
                     sidomos  puthja!
Zoti në një javë
                   Botën e ka krijuar,
Ndërsa unë  në një ditë
                             e humba!
_28 prill,2006_



* TRËNDAFILAT E VENECIAS*

Tetë Marsi më gjeti në Venecia,
Për ty bleva lule për festë!         
Gjer të kthehem në Korçë,
                             (në u kthefsha!)
Asnjë dorë nuk do le
                              që ti prekë!

Asnjë petale sdo ti jap tjetër gruaje,
Tradhëtar smund të jem këtë ditë,
Ajo i ka sytë krejtësisht si tëndit,
Të jeshiltë,e dashur,të jeshiltë!

Kam qenë i çuditshëm ndonjëherë,
Kam folur shpesh edhe me vete!
Po kurrë skam qenë më afër teje,
Se këtë tetë Mars në Venecie!
_8 Mars 2006_



* ME VETE KAM GJITHNJË NJË EVË*

Sa herë që Krishti ik prej meje,
Unë befas shndrrohem në një tjetër,
Di të mbyll mirë portat e trurit,
Por jo aq mirë ato të zemrës!

Nga ai shteg që mbetet hapur,
Unë nis e fut pa pyetur fare,
Ata që Krishti smi ka dashur,
Që janë të botës mëkatare!

Poetët janë pak të  marrë,
Siç jam dhe unë,natyrisht!
Që bëhem pakëztradhëtar,
Gjersa të kthehet Zoti Krisht!

Se jam fëmijë e marrëzisë,
Jam kryq,por dhe i kryqëzuar!
Me vete kam gjithnjë një Evë
Dhe një Adam që më ngjan mua!
_12 nëntor 2006_



* KUR SHMANG NJË FAJ*

Ti spo vjen më dhe unë them:
                                   Sa mirë!
Nuk do gënjehemi më 
                                     bashkë!
Të dy u futëm 
                    në të njëjtin gabim,
Që ishte më shumë Ferr
                              se sa Parajsë!

Trotuari që të sillte 
                          sështë më,
Janë kthyer në rërë 
                pllakat ku shkelje!
Nëse ai pluhur që ngrihet 
                                        je ti,
Unë duhet të jem era
                            brenda teje!

Ti spo vjen më dhe unë them:
                                 Sa mirë!
Sot e mësova
                   se si braktiset!
Ti je mënyra
               si nuk kthehet në faj

Dhe një gabim
                   që mund të niset!
_ 5 shkurt 2007_



*UNË DHE BOTA*

Plot me gjëra të ndaluara
                              e kam kokën,
Plot me trille
               që skanë vdekur ende!
Por unë prapë
                    se urrej dot botën,
(Ngado  shkoj
                   e marr atë me vete!)

Plot me gjëra Kundër
                         që i vogël,
Dhe gjithnjë
           në anën e të mundurve!
Bota është e lodhur,
                         shumë e lodhur,
Ja tani,
            unë po e mbaj mbi supe!

 Plot me perëndime
                         jam i mbushur,
Plot me njerëz
             që sdi nga janë sajuar!
Bota do të ish
                      dhe më e bukur,
Po të mos ishim ne
                     kaq të shëmtuar!
_17 shtator,2005_



*KALI PA KALORËS*

Çgjë e bukur ky kalë
                                 pa kalorës,
Me dy këmbët lart
            i bie daulles së diellit!
Mbi shpinën e tij
          asnjëherë nuk ka ndodhur,
Të hipin njerëzit!

Dhe asnjëherë ska qenë
                           mik i livadheve,
(Livadhet janë gracka
                   ku kthehesh në rob!)
Ai është statuja
                   e lirisë së kuajve,
E çka më tepër
                   ajo në Nju Jork!?

 Ai është një kalë
                       jo si të tjerët,
Kush e ka dërguar,
                   sjua them tani!
Me hingëllimat që nxjerr
                       krijon ylberët,
Rrugët nëpër qiell
          ku shkel veç ai!

Çgjë e bukur ky kalë
                   pa kalorës,
Me dy këmbët  lart
          i bie daulles së diellit!
I dashur njeri,
                    ku i ke skulptorët,
Ata,të pavdekshmit!?
_8 shtator 2005_



*SI TË TJERËT*

Si të tjerët
        frymë marr dhe unë,
Si të tjerët
                  ec në trotuar!
Si të tjerët
           frikë kam makinat,
(Ndodh që edhe vrapit
                             ia marr!)

Si të tjerët
           kam një shtëpi timen,
Si të tjerët pi
                     dhe jam i etur!
Si të tjerët
             kam dhe net intime,
(Me të motrën e diellit
                         kam fjetur!)

Si të tjerët
        kam dhe unë kundër,
Tjetër gjë
               se unë ata i fal!
Si të tjerët
                këtë shi që bie,
E kam të pamundur
                              që ta ndal!

Si të tjerët
      skam asgjë më shumë,
Por jam dhe i ndryshëm,
                                 unë e di!
Sepse brenda meje
                            është poeti,
Që edhe ku smerr,
                 jep dashuri!            
_30 shtator 2005_



* NËSE DO MË PYESNI*

Nëse do më pyesni
                kujt i ngjaj më shumë,
Unë them,xixëllonjës,
                            që kurrë sfjeti!
Gjysma e saj e shuar
                                 jam unë,
Gjysma që ndriçon
                                është poeti!
_  27 tetor,2005_



*THYERJE*

 Po krisin ditët e mia,po thyhen,
Si gota bosh  më  bien nga duart!
Po copat e tyre sjam ulur kurrë
                                      ti mbledh,
As për ti shkelur me këmbë,
                                skam pranuar!

Përherë,diçka brenda meje
                                      vdes,
Dhe unë e kam të pamundur
                                      ta ndal!
Po krisin ditët e mia
                             si të ishin qelq!
Dhe unë po thyhem
                             si të isha çast!
_9 dhjetor,2005_



*ÇUDITËRISHT*

Ne thithim ajër,
                        pijmë ajër,
 Nxjerrë nga fryma
                   e njeri-tjetrit!
Ndaj duhet të quhemi
                       të dashur,
Jo unë e ti,
          por gjithë njerëzit!


Lindëm nga puthje
                   që nuk i pamë,
(Puthjet i japin jetë
                           planetit!)
Ne thithim ajër,
                    pijmë ajër,
Dhe prapë nga fryma
                 e njeri-tjetrit!

 Jemi të lidhur
                   me meridianë,
(Të lirë janë
              vetëm të vdekurit!)
Dhe thithim ajër
                        pijmë ajër,
Dhe veç nga fryma
                   e njeri-tjetrit!
_22 janar,2006_



*ROMA NATËN*

Kisha dëgjuar për një diell
                              që lind natën,
Po kur e pashë vetë
                   sdi pse ndjeva frikë!
Lum ai që e ka parë,
                               të paktën,
Qoftë edhe një herë
                   Romën nga sipër!

Sdo ta besonin 
                       një pamje të tillë,
As Remi,as Romuli
                         që e lindën!
Jo,dielli ska mundur dot
                                   të ikë,
Është rrëzuar mbi të
          duke e ndezur të gjithën!

Në mes,Koloseu,
Si një sy i mahnitshëm!
_26 janar 2006_



*DALNGADALË*

Dalngadalë
 unë po bëhem mbrëmje,
Skam më sy,
          por dy fusha me mjegull!
Brenda tyre,
                     dy kalorës pa kuaj
Dhe një diell
          që kushedi kur ka vdekur!

Dalngadalë
                unë po bëhem ikje,
Skam më këmbë,
por dy kaprollë vetmie!
Nëpër brirët e tyre
                       është kapur pylli,
Dhe unë nuk di më
                   nga mund të dilet!

 Dalngadalë
          unë po bëhem dhimbje,
Skam më duar,
          por dy mjelma malli!
Në krahët e tyre
             do mbaj gjithë qiellin,
Botën lart
          që është veç prej ajri!
_3 shkurt 2006_



*  OKEJ*  

Kam marrë vesh 
         se jeni bërë dimra kundër meje,
Miqtë e mi,
      që ju kam dashur më tepër!
Po kjo nuk është shkak
 për të vrarë veten,
Kjo është normale në një botë të egër!


Nuk e ka fajin Shekspiri
                                 që krijoi  Jagon,
As Gëtja për Mefistofelin
                                        nuk ka faj.
Nëse ka patur një Salier të neveritshëm,
Kjo ka ndodhur se ka patur një Moxart!

Okej,
Më mirë me ca miq më pak!
_5 shkurt 2006_



*NË VENECIA*

Mëngjezi doli prej diellit,
Nisi të shëtisë me gondola ! 1)
Unë shëtis me mungesën tënde
Dhe dorën nuk ta lëshoj nga dora(!)

                   -2-

Mesdita erdhi  u ul pranë meje,
Me rroba të lagura nëpër ujra!
Pastaj të dyve,në sheshin San Marco,2)
Çuditërisht,na ktheu në pëllumba!

                     -3-

Mesnata është marrëzia ime,
Më çoi atje ku ka jetuar Bajroni!
Unë i pashë  duart që hapën derën,
Një prej poeti e tjetra prej Lordi!

                       -4-

Ju thashë, këtu jam në Venecia,
Ku ndodh ajo që smund të ndodhë!
Këtu të gjithë shëtisin nëpër qiell,
Dhe nëpër ujra-në të njëjtën kohë!

1)Gondola-një lloj varke Veneciane
2)San Marco-sheshi ku mbizotërojnë pëllumbat
_Venecia,7 mars 2006_



*NDODHI DJE*

Më çoi në fshat një mall i heshtur,
Takova atje fëmininë e hershme!
Fola me shokët
                     që më kishin vdekur,
Eca me ta
               nëpër ditët e djeshme!

Kishin mbetur
                   në moshën kur ikën,
Kur secili ish një kokëkrisur
                                    më vete!
Kur ca tradhëtonin
                   si të ishin Eseninë,
Ca të tjerë dashuronin
                si të ishin Serembe!

 E ca të tjerë
          ishin aq të turpshëm,
Sa çdo vajzë fshati 
                   e quanin motër!
Me to veç në faqe
                      ata  putheshin
Si në asnjë vend tjetër
                               të botës!

Veç kur iku dielli,
                   ika prej tyre,
Kur e pashë se edhe rrugët
                          u lodhën(!)
Ata shkuan me natën,
                   për të fjetur,
Duke ma mbyllur portën!
_ 18 maj 2006_



*  TRIPTIK*
I.
Çlumturi që sjam i lumtur!
Skam seç humb kur të ik nesër!
Unë ende jam ky Pol i Jugut,
Ku lindin e vdesin ajsbergët!

II.

Çmarrëzi që sjam i marrë,
Tju bëja pakëz për të qeshur!
Unë ende jam ky  muzg i bardhë,
Ku fluturojnë zogj të vdekur!

III.

Çbukuri që sjam i bukur,
(Ua dhashë fëmijëve,të dyve!)
Tu jap më shumë është e pamundur,
Por as më pak se drita e syve!
_18 tetor 2006_


*MJEGULLA*

Zonja mjegull!

Unë asnjëherë stë kam dashur,
Se ti sjell veç mëngjeze të verbër!
Kërkon me  ngulm të më ndash prej diellit,
Edhe pse e di që do të vdesësh!

Unë e mora vesh pse ke ardhur në Korçë,
(Të pashë kur dole nga shtëpia e natës!)
Ti fle tek ajo jo vetëm se e ke motër,
Por edhe për intrigat që thurrni bashkë!

 Zonja mjegull,
Korça sështë Londër,
Ku të jetoni gjatë!
_3 dhjetor 2006_



*GRUAJA E NGACMUAR*

Je futur e gjitha brenda një ujku,
(Atë ujk e kam vrarë unë!)
Prej tij kam mbajtur veç ulërimën,
Që të të përshëndes
                 kur të të shoh në rrugë!

E bleu yt shoq lëkurën e tij,
Që mos të ngacmojnë
                   ty mbrëmje e bukur!
Brenda atij qyrku
                    ti dukesh e frikshme,
Sikur je vërtet e tëra prej ujku!

Po burri yt e kishte të pamundur,
Të të shpëtonte
         nga ngacmimet e mundshme,
Harroi që ti je një ujkonjëz e zbutur,
Që të pëlqen aq shumë
                          shoqëria e ujqërve!
_    2 shkurt,2007_


* APOKALIPS*

Apokalipsi po vjen.Unë e shoh.
Nostradamusët smë duhen fare!
Nëpër meridianë
             po shkel njeriu antiglob,
Nëpër paralele
     po vallëzojnë kufoma akullnaje!

Kjo botë po vdes.Më lini të klith!
Mos biem në humnerën e tmerrshme!
Qielli është Perëndia e zogjve,
                                            natyrisht,
Ashtu si toka  është
                      Perëndia e njerëzve!

 Por tokën dhe qiellin nuk i duan më,
Për disa ata janë dy Perëndi idiote!
Harrojnë që për një çast
                   mund të bëhemi asgjë,
Po i mungoi qoftë dhe një det
                                 kësaj bote!

Fundi i botës po vjen.O të verbër,
E keni në dorë që këtë tmerr ta ndalni! 
Vdekja do të na vijë
                              sepse jemi njerëz,
Po kurrë sduhet të vdesë
             toka edhe ajri!
_7 shkurt 2007_



* PAS ZGJEDHJEVE* 

Mbaroi edhe numërimi i votave,
Ai që e përkraha unë doli humbës!
Posterat e tij po i therrin barbarisht,
Sikur të ishin portretet e Judës!

Unë skisha foto në ndonjë xham,
(Sdua të jem aq i përkohshëm,)
Më mjafton një e dashur që kam,
Që  se këmbej as me tërë botën!

Kjo e gjitha ndodhi në shkurt,
Nëpër rrugët e mbushura me dimër,
Gjak i kaltër po rrjedh nga flamujt,
Që si duar martirësh u valvitën!

Mbaroi edhe mitingu i fitores,
Fishekzjarret në qiell vdiqën!
Nëpër zyra zunë vend ata të tribunës
Dhe asnjë nga ata që brohoritën!
_ 23 shkurt,2007_



*VJESHTË*

Sot jam vjeshtë,e dashur,vjeshtë!
Mua, që kam zhveshur vetëm vajza,
Tani më duhet të zhvesh pemë!

Dhe veç tani e mora vesh:
Pemët nuk qenkan si vajzat
Që të ndihmojnë kur ze i zhvesh!
_29 shtator,2005_



*FUND TETORI NE KORÇE*

Kanë marrë zjarr bliret
                        nëpër rrugë!
Kthehu mbrapa ti shi,
                   zjarrfikës i keq!
Atje kam vendosur
                 që të digjem unë,
Ti ikë e krijo tjetër vjeshtë!

Unë sjam i dënuar
                   si Xhordano Bruno!
As,si Galileu
                   sjam marrë në pyetje!
Atje,te ato zjarre
                   që sdua të shuhen,
Është gjë e bukur
                    të krijosh një vdekje!
_10 tetor 2006_



*ZGJATA DORËN*

Zgjata dorën
          dhe mora pak vjeshtë,
Një grusht me ngjyra
                          para se të ik!
Me të mbështolla
                   vetëm  zemrën,
Trupi më mbeti
                       prapë lakuriq!

Zgjata dorën
          dhe mora pak vdekje,
Një grusht me gjethe
                        para se të ik!
Me to mbështolla
                 vetëm se shpirtin,
Trupi më mbeti
                      prapë lakuriq!

Zgjata dorën
Por vjeshta,më,sish!
_13 nëntor 2005_



*LUMENJTË*

Lumenjtë e duan  shiun,
Sidomos kur me rebesh
                              fillon të bjerë!
Se veç prej tij 
                ata e ndrrojnë shtratin,
Dhe shkojnë e futen
                  nëpër shtretër të tjerë!

Unë i dua lumenjtë,
Se ata vetëm në det
                       pranojnë të vdesin!
Dhe tradhëtojnë rrallë,
                                  shumë rrallë,
Jo çdo ditë si njerëzit!



*DËBORA E PARË*

Këtë vit,çuditërisht,
                         ti erdhe natën!
(Kaq shumë,njerëzve,
                      jua paske frikën!?)
Ti ngjan me atë nusen
         në momentin pas dasmës,
Që zhvishet pranë shtratit
                  pasi e ka fikur dritën!
_25 janar,2004_



*STALAKTITE*

Loti yt i ngrirë  kjo stalaktite,
Varet te strehëza jonë
Si shpata e Damokleut!

As dielli
 se shkrin dot
Këtë herë!

Nën të
Koka ime 
E prerë!

_27 shtator,2005_



*DËBORA E FUNDMARSIT*

Ke ditë të tëra që vetëm bie,
Të jetë inat ky,
                    apo ndonjë trill!?
Apo ndoshta shkak
           për të vonuar spektaklin
Që do të japin pemët në Prill!?

Kjo e gjitha
           më bën për të qeshur,
Më bën të të them
                        që je e verbër!
Sepse ti kurrë
                    smund ta ndalësh
Marshimin e kësaj ushtrie
                               të gjelbër!

 Parada e sythave ka filluar,
Nuk e sheh
       që pemët po çmenden!?
Sybardhë,
           dikur të kam dashur,
Sot dua një rivale tënden!
_17 shkurt 2006_



*DËBORËS SË PRILLIT*

Nuk do që të ikësh, ë?!
 Hakmarrje ndaj Prillit kjo,
Apo ndonjë peng i harruar!?

Si nuk e kupton,që,
Edhe pse je e bardhë,
Ne nuk të duam!
_  19 janar 2006_

----------


## Fiori

*KRISTALE TË MISTERTA*

Çdreq dëbore kjo
                            që nisi befas,
Kur sipër nesh
                    qielli është xham!
Mos del nga sytë e tu
                    që shohin fshehtas,
Ku ka ca re 
              që unë,dot,si shmang!?

Se unë e di që ti
                        krijon ca dimra,
Që as natyra,ndoshta,
                                nuk i njeh!
Si një Eol që mban
                      në kacek erërat,
Ti mban dëborën
                    edhe retë i fsheh!

 Çdreq dëbore kjo
                      që nisi befas,
Kur sipër nesh
                qielli është xham!!
Unë do ti vdes
                kristalet e misterta
Dhe dimrin, që ti kot,
                  në sy e mban!

_14 janar,2006_



**   *   **

Bie borë e  re përmbi të vjetrën,
Dhe që të dyja bëhen një !
Biem ne të dy mbi njeri-tjetrin,
Dhe prapë jemi dy,megjithatë!

Sepse aq të bardhë smund të jemi,
Aq të njëjtë,smundet,kursesi!
Bie qielli i ri përmbi të vjetrin,
Ashtu si mbi mua,bie ti!



*VETMI GRUAJE*

Hyra brenda vetmisë
                     së një gruaje,
Si brenda një shtëpie
                       të braktisur!
Dorezat e dyerve 
         ishin ende të ngrohta,
Nga prekja e duarve
                   që kishin ikur!


Ato ishin vazhdimi
               i duarve të saj,
(me to ajo ndërtonte
                   përqafimet!)
Ndërsa tani lëvizin
               si skelete në ajër,
Në gjysmë terrin
               e kësaj shtëpie!

 Këtu nuk hyn
               asnjë reze drite,
(shtëpi  pikëllimi,
               pa asnjë dritare!)
Veç një qiri
         që është duke vdekur,
Hedh dritë mbi këtë natë
                          të madhe!

_26 shtator 2005_



* RIPI PREJ LËKURE*

Nuk e di çi shkrepi një ditë,
Më solli një rip prej lëkure!
Më shihte në sy duke pritur,
Një fjalë, apo ndoshta një puthje!

Ndërsa unë zgjodha të parën,
(Jo se ,nga puthjet,do ndahem!)
Dhe ia kthej pas pak i menduar:
-Tani,po,mund të varem!

_26 tetor 2005_



*QIPARISI*

Te kjo kodër,
                 në dalje të fshatit,
Asnjë qiparis
              dikur nuk ka pasur!
Këtu çdo natë
                 vinte veç një grua,
Një nënë që priste
                  të birin e dashur!


Ai kishte ikur
                   siç ikin lejlekët,
(Sa shpesh që njeriu
         po kthehet në shpend!)
Këtu çdo natë
                vinte veç një grua,
Një nënë që fliste
                    me veten e vet!

 Te kjo kodër,
                   në dalje të fshatit,
Si mbiu ky qiparis,
                         asnjë nuk e di!
Por e dinë që atje
          është zhdukur një grua,
Një nënë e mbështjellë
                            me fatin e zi!

_28 tetor,2005_



*KUR ISHA FËMIJË*

Kur isha fëmijë
      desha të isha këpucë përmbi akuj,
Të isha gur
               mbi xhamat e fqinjëve,
Të isha kapsolle
                  që hidhej për të plasur
Në këmbët e vajzave prej ulërime!

Çdo gjë që bëja,
Më pëlqente të kriste!

          2-
Kur isha fëmijë
     desha të isha Tom Sojeri i klasës,
Të isha shkaku
                     për të më vënë prangat,
Të isha dhimbja
               për shoqen time të bankës,
Kur të më shihte 
                  si po mi hiqnin gradat!

Çdo gjë e bëja
Që të më pëlqenin vajzat!

          3-

Kur isha fëmijë
      desha të isha orë e mbetur në mur,
Ku koha të kishte ndalur,
                       akrepat të kishin vdekur,
Që fëminia të zgjaste
      sa një moshë e pafund,
Ose,të paktën sa një shekull!

Eh,përveç fëminisë
Asgjë smë ka mbetur!

_30 janar 2006_



*KTHJELLIM*

Kam filluar të jetoj në të tjerë njerëz,
(Ika  prej vetes ku gjithnjë bëhej luftë!)
Si një i plagosur që lë fushën e betejës,
Dhe shkon për tu mjekuar,ku të mundë!


Nuk mund të rrija më aty brenda,
Ku në fron,çdo natë,
Vihej zemra!

_31 Janar 2006_



*NJË FAJTOR PA FAJ*

Dita e tij nis nëpër shtylla,
Duke parë fotot e njerëzve
                   të  vdekur!
Fikson adresa,lagje, vila ,
(kostumin e zi ,gjithnjë
                   e mban veshur!)

Ai vdekjet i quan të bukura,
Se brenda tyre
                   janë edhe drekat(!)
Në gotën që i japin,
                          si nëpër ujra,
I hedh edhe i mbyt brengat!

Nuk di pse se urrej dot këtë njeri,
Që vdes për drekat
                   që vdekja sjell!
Që  ndjehet i pikëlluar
                             çuditërisht,
Kur asnjë foto
          nëpër shtylla nuk del !

_23 tetor 2006_



*AQ MË KEQ*

Unë nuk kam më qiell timin,
Atë që kisha ma vodhën,
Ma zhdukën!
Aq më keq që nuk e di se kush,
Nuk e di kundër kujt ta nis luftën!

Unë nuk kam më kohë-timen,
Atë që kisha ma  morën,
Të gjithën!
Aq më keq që nuk e di se kush,
Nuk e di kundër kujt ta nis ditën!


Unë nuk kam më çaste që qesh,
Ato që kisha mi vranë,
Që foshnja!
Aq më keq që nuk e di se kush,
Ata lindkan kur vdekërka bota!

_11 nëntor 2006_



*ANTIGRI*

Vajzë me flokët e lyer në gri,
Që i detyron trotuarët
                         të kthejnë kokën !?
Çtu desh ky luk që,
                                në do ta dish,
Njëqind vjet ta ka rritur moshën!

Kjo është thjesht një marrëzi e jotja,
(Unë them:është një dashuri
                                        fatale!)
E çfarë sdo jepnin
                   që të dukeshin më të vogla,
Gratë tona me gri natyrale!?

Vajzë me flokët e lyer në gri,
Ti ke të drejtë të bësh me to,
                             çtë duash!
Po kur të vish në moshë tjetër
                                  unë e di,
Për tu bërë më e vogël do të vuash!

_27 nëntor,2006_



*FLAKA,TYMI DHE UNË*

Po digjen drutë e lëshojnë flakë.
Po digjem unë e lëshoj veç tym!
I njëjti shi
               ne na ka lagur bashkë,
Po tjetër erë
                   brenda meje fryn!

Është era jote përzier me mars,
Që sidoqoftë e zbardhi një mister!
Kush është i djegur
                   nuk lëshon më flakë,
Ndaj edhe unë
                   vetëm tym po nxjerr!

_29 nëntor 2006_



*GRUA ME EMËR BRENGE*

Ndodh ndonjëherë,
Dielli bëhet gati për tu kthyer mbrapa,
Kur sheh hënën 
që ska ikur nga qielli ende!


Kështu më ndodh
Edhe mua me ty,
Që më përgjon netëve të gjata,
Grua me emër brenge!

_5 shkurt,2007_



*NUK MUND*

Unë nuk të dua më.Nuk mund!
Por si dua as ata që ty të shajnë!
Edhe rruga më e gjatë ka një fund,
(Fundet shpesh të domosdoshëm janë!)


Unë nuk të vështroj më.Nuk mund!
Por do shoh ata që ty të ndjekin!
Edhe dita më e artë ka një muzg,
(Muzgjet vijnë kur dashuritë vdesin!)


Unë nuk të mendoj më.Nuk mund!
Po të heq nga truri përgjithmonë!
Edhe pse e di që  po të humb,
(Humbja duhet sot dhe jo më vonë!)

_ 25 Shkurt,2007_



*PRILLI YT I MOSHËS*
_-Nadjas,sime bije-_

Ti ende je
        në prillin tënd të moshës,
Ske nisur ende,
                   ndjenjat ti pjestosh!
Kjo ndodh me ty
          si në çdo vend të botës,
Për muajin maj
               ke lënë një vend bosh!


Të shoh kur fle
            edhe më dukesh foshnjë,
Bëj të të puth në ballë
                                      edhe të ik,
Po frikë kam
                se sdua që të zgjohesh,
Se brenda ëndrrës
                    flet me ndonjë princ!

 E ja kështu,
             largohem pa të puthur,
Vetëm çarçafin që të ka rënë,
                                        e ngre!
Gjersa ti je
            në prillin tënd të bukur,
Diku,pas majit,
                    do na vesh dhe ne!

_21 shtator 2005_



*ZEMRA E NJË MIKU*
_-për Thanas Koten-_

E gjitha kjo 
              erdhi kaq papritur,
Siç vjen dëbora
               nga një qiell pa re!
Unë them se ti,
               që ditën që ke lindur,
Ke futur në zemër
                njerëz që si njeh!


Janë ata që e lodhën 
                  zemrën tënde,
Ata më miqtëqë fute
                    brenda saj!
As femrat,as vera,
                       as cigaret,
Më shumë se sa ata
                    nuk kanë faj!

Dëgjoje  ti poetin,
                   Thanas Kote,
Se zemër nuk gjen dot
                    sa herë që do!
As Noeja i madh
             smori në varkë,
Më shumë se sa mbante
                            vetë ajo!
_29 shtator,2005_



*KAPRIÇIOJA E  ERËS*
_-një gruaje të divorcuar-_

Ty-Zoti,
Nuk mund të të dënojë
Dy herë,
Për të të bërë grua!

(Kam thënë,
Ti je ajo reja 
Që bëhet pulëbardhë
Sapo e prek me duar!)

Ty-fati,
Nuk mund të të burgosë
Dy herë,
Duke të vënë prangat!

 (Kam thënë,
Ti je kapriçioja e  erës,
Siç janë vetëm të dashurat!)

Ty-vdekja,
Nuk mund të të vdesë
Dy herë,
Duke prishur ekuilibrin e tokës!

(Kam thënë,
Ti je edhe Ekuadori,
Edhe Poli i Veriut të botës!)

_25 tetor,2005_



*SOT NË MËNGJEZ*
_-sipas Zh.Prever-it-_

Shkova në dyqanin e dëshirave,
Bleva një shall të bukur për nënën.
(Nëna më qortoi që u harxhova!)



Shkova në dyqanin e dhuratave,
Bleva një orë xhepi për tim atë.
(Ai më tha ta ktheja ku e mora!)



Shkova në dyqanin e dashurisë,
Bleva një varëse tjetër për gruan.
(Ajo më kërkoi edhe një byzylyk te dora!)

_30 tetor,2005_



*PLEQVE TË KORRIT LIRA*

Ju shoh çdo ditë kur nga shtëpia dilni,
Me pak vetmi që ndoshta ju pëlqen! 
Mbi flokët tuaj është ulur dimri
Si një piktor që pa e ftuar vjen!

Një pëshpërit ca vargje duke ecur,
I vjen inat që si kujtohen fare!
Tjetri lëviz gishtat dhe i duket,
Sikur i ka mbi tela prej kitare!

Secili  ka një botë krejt më vete,
Kush hyn atje,nuk mund të dalë dot!
Unë jam vetëm se njeri prej poetëve,
Që ju vazhdoni të më mbani rob!

 Dhe kur dikë ,në prova nuk e shihni,
Mendja ju shkon se ndoshta ju ka lënë(!)
Më kot që pret,mbi flokët tuaj dimri,
Kënga e shkrin dëborën që ka rënë!

Do mbetet zëri juaj nëpër vite,
Dhe për një gjë,unë shabitem fare:
Se është kënga që ju del nga shpirti,
Ndaj Korça ka formën e një kitare!

_2 dhjetor,2005_



*VAJZA E VERBËR
ME KAPELE BLU*

Gjysmën e  qiellit
E ke vënë mbi flokë.
Në sy,
Gjysmën tjetër!


Diellin
Na e le ne
Dhe mbete e verbër!

_19 janar 2006_



*SHEJTANKAT* 

U bënë vajzat për tu puthur,
Për tua shkelur syrin djemve!
Bluzat e ditëve iu rrinë ngushtë,
Siu nxenë më, këmishat e netve!

Në këmbë- sandalet e Majit,
Tani,ato,ec e ti kapësh!
Se bëhen erë brenda ajrit,
Dhe era është fillimi i grackës!

U bënë vajzat për tu dashur,
Ne jemi mbrëmja që po ikën!
Në krahë, dje, i kemi mbajtur,
Por sot nuk mundet, se u rritën!

Shejtankat që na sjellin ditën!

_20 janar 2006_



*NUK QENKA LOJË*
_-për Ilir Belliun-_

Gjithnjë kam shpresuar
                   se ish një lojë poeti,
Se u zhyte mes ujrash
              sa për tu fshehur pak!
Delfin i brengës,
                  ke ngatërruar detin,
Atje ishte vendi yt
                   e jo këtu në Dajt! 1)




E kush mund ta dinte
                   se ti kërkoje lumin,
Që rridhte atje poshtë
                   në fundin e liqenit!
Vetëm ti e shihje 
si shkëlqente uji,
(Ai sishte lumë,
           po rrugë drejt qiellit!)

 Kush të pëshpëriti,
                   atë shteg të marrësh,
Ty smund të të nxerrë
                         asnjë botë tjetër!
Unë e di që do ikësh
                   edhe prej parajsës,
Drejt një qielli të grisur
                   ku pushojnë poetët!

_1)Poeti u mbyt në liqenin e Linzës,
   në malin e Dajtit

                   25 janar 2006_



* VARGJE LAMTUMIRE*
_-mikut tim,A.Prodani-_

Unë ende nuk e di,
                         e zgjodhe ti Majin,
Apo të zgjodhi ai
                    në këtë ikje pa kthim!?
Sidoqoftë,ti Korçës
                            ia pakësove ajrin,
Por edhe të qeshurën,miku im!

Unë ende nuk e di,
                 e zgjodhe ti mbrëmjen,
Apo të zgjodhi ajo-ty
                   që të marrë shkëlqim!?
Sidoqoftë,ti Korçën
                     e ke dhimbje tënden,
Por edhe dashuri 
                        pa fund,pa fillim!

Unë ende nuk e di,
                    e zgjodhe ti vdekjen,
Apo të zgjodhi ajo
                    që të mburret më pas!?
Ti ishe i tillë
                    që edhe kur stë qeshej,
E bëje  gjithë Korçën
                              me buzë në gaz!

Unë ende nuk e di
               si mund të të nxerrë
Kjo skenëz e vogël
                          ku Maji të la!?
Ti ke për të ikur prej saj
                             me patjetër,
Do të vish të na thuash
                          që bëre shaka!

_E mërkurë,3 maj 2006_



* DORË E DASHUR*

Po bëhen 100 vjet
                   që ke nisur e dridhesh,
Si të ishe fluger që tregon
                             drejtimin e erës!?
Aq sa tani,
                   unë kam krijuar bindjen
Që sje pjesë e krahut,
                   por je pjesë e zemrës!

Se vetëm brenda saj
                   gjithnjë fryjnë erëra,
E vijnë ca dimra
                   që nuk duan të ikin!
Po ti,e vogla ime,
             mos u fshih nëpër xhepa,
E mos ki turp
                   nga sy që të bezdisin!

 Se je dorë poeti
                   dhe kjo nuk është pak,
Gjithnjë veç  ngrohtësi
                   u ke falur njerëzve!
Gjithnjë e ke urryer
                           dashurinë fals,
Dhe shtrëngimin fals
                   me duart e  të tjerëve!


Dorë e dashur,
                   e di që të kam lodhur,
Në 100 vjet kam bërë
                             1000 marrëzi!
Por asnjëherë
                më dimër sjam ndodhur,                        
Se sa kur dridhesh ti!

_27 tetor 2006_



* MOS JE GJË PERËNDI APO KRISHT*
_  - mikut tim,Gjergji Pendavinjit,
          në 50-vjetorin e tij-_


Ti  sot je në mesditën e moshës,
Ke të paktën edhe kaq për të ecur!
Janë të shumta këto rrugët e botës,
Po ti rrudhat e nënës ke zgjedhur!

Me pak dimër,ashtu,nëpër flokë,
Me pak prill në sy,vazhdimisht,
Mos i sjell ti mëngjezet në Korçë!?
Mos je gjë perëndi apo krisht!?

 Miku im që u njohëm kaq vonë
Ti ke bredhur,jo pak,nëpër botë,
Por gjithnjë e ke pasur një ëndërr:
Si ta sjellim Parisin në Korçë!

Korça është sa gjithë dashuritë,
Unë e di që ti e do çmendurisht!
Po i fal moshën tënde çdo ditë,
Si të jesh perëndi apo krisht!

_ 28 shkurt,2007_



* DIMËRORE*

Ajo ecën pas ëndrrës
                   e nuk e di se ku shkon,
Unë eci pas saj,
                   e nuk e di pas cilës!
Sa shpejt që ngryset!
                   Sa vonë që agon!
E na gjen të dyve
                   brenda të njëjtit dimër!

_ 11 nëntor 2006_



*PERENDESHAT*

Ka vajza të bukura ky qytet.
Jo si kudo.
(Të shëmtuarat vdiqën-po ju them!)
Kur Korçës i ikin dritat, janë ato,
Që ndizen e ndriçojnë nëpër terr!


Ka vajza prej ajri ky qytet.
Jo si kudo.
(Ndaj me ajër kurrë nuk ngopemi!)
Kur Korçë bie borë, janë ato,
Zjarre, ku zgjatim duart e ngrohemi!

 Ka vajza prej puthje ky qytet.
Jo si kudo.
Prandaj i ka të artë edhe muzgjet!
Botën,ne e dimë që Zoti e krijoi,
Po Korça ka lindur nga puthjet!

_18   nëntor,2006_






* Pasqyra e lëndës*

_-poezi që  këndon-nga Dritero Agolli
- kryqi prej drite i lirikut- nga visar zhiti
-liriku i dhimbjes së bukur- nga zyhdi morava_


*Cikli : ne sbëjmë asgjë të keqe*

_-ne sbëjmë asgjë të keqe
-sdua të të humb
-mos më duaj më
-për inatin tim
-otelloja i bardhë
-nuditet
-përfundimisht
-sidomos
-trëndafilat e venecias
-me vete kam gjithnjë një evë
-kur shmang një faj_ 


*Cikli : unë dhe bota*

_-         unë dhe bota
-         kali pa kalorës
-         si të tjerët
-         nëse do më pyesni
-         thyerrje
-         çuditërisht
-         roma natën
-         dalëngadalë
-         okej
-         në venecia
-         ndodhi dje
-         triptik
-         mjegulla
-         gruaja e ngacmuar
-         apokalips
-         pas zgjedhjeve_


*Cikli : vjeshdimra*

_   -vjeshtë
          -fund tetori në korçë
          -zgjata dorën
          -lumenjtë_


*Cikli : Dëbora e parë*

_ -stalaktite
  -dëbora e fundmarsit
  -dëborës së prillit
   -kristale të misterta
    -*  *  *_


*Cikli : Çtrishtim*

_-vetmi gruaje
-rripi prej lëkure
-qiparisi
-kur isha fëmijë
-kthjellim
-një fajtor pa faj
-aq më keq
-antigri
-flaka,tymi dhe unë
-grua me emër brenge
-nuk mund_ 


*Cikli : Portrete*

_          -prilli yt i moshës
          -zemra e një miku
          -kapriçioja e erës
          -sot në mëngjez
          -pleqve të korrit lira
          -vajza e verbër
          -shejtankat
          -nuk qenkërka lojë
          -vargje lamtumire
          -dorë e dashur
          -dimërore
          -mos je gjë perëndi
          -perëndeshat_

----------


## mondishall

Skenderit nuk i ngopesh se lexuari...

----------


## ocean wave

bohhhh sa te rendomta

----------


## mondishall

> bohhhh sa te rendomta


Pa dale t'i lexoj prape!

----------


## macia_blu

Korça ka lindur nga puthjet

Shënim për librin poetik " duhet të duhemi" të poetit Skënder Rusi

Pjetër Jaku

“Korça ka lindur nga puthjet” është vargu, që mbyll librin me lirika, " duhet të duhemi" të poetit tashmë të njohur, Skënder Rusi. Nuk më befasoi libri, që mora në një moment të veçantë, pasi e njihja krijimtarinë e Rusit. E kisha akoma në shijen time dhe në vëmendje, librin para këti " Netë marrëzish", megjithëse kishte 5 vjetë nga botimi. Skënder Rusi erdhi në botën e letrave, si një lirik i hollë, tepër i ndjeshëm me një seleksion shumë të prerë të poezisë së tij. Ishin vitet 80, ose pak më herët, kur në letërsinë shqiptare erdhën krijues të rinj të talentuar, që fare pak u ndal tek ta kritika çalamane dhe miope e asaj kohe. Kujt i ra në sy Sadik Bejko me librin "rrënjët", që në fillimin e viteve 70, Hamit Aliaj, Visar Zhiti, Rudolf Marku, Demir Gjergji e, jo shumë të tjerë, pasi poetët asnjehërë nuk janë shumë. Nëse janë shumë, atëhere, s'kanë si të jenë poetë. Kush do ti veçonte këta krijues, që po vinin vrullshëm në letërsinë  shqipe? Redaktorët? Ata ishin krijuesit më të dobët, që i këndonin hidrocentraleve, tullave e çelikut te partise, ata që botonin për vete nga një libër në vit dhe , që sot e asaj dite, nuk ua mba mend njeri titullin e një libri. Ata , edhe pse ne vitet 80, kur kishin plot etalone krijuese të majave  në letersinë botërore ( të paktën aq sa botohej atëherë) prireshin të shkruanin letërsinë e partizanllëkut, të Luan Qafëzezit dhe Andrea Varfit. A mund të botonin, në atë kohë dhe me ata redaktorë, të talentuarit Mark Simoni, Alfons Grishaj, Frrok Kovaçi, Bujar Xhaferri, Elinda Marku e të tjerë?
Pa u kthyer më mbrapsht, themi se Skënder Rusi nuk qe aspak poet i tipit celebrativ,për t’u pëlqyer redaktorëve, të shkruante poezi për poezi, të radhiste vargje vertikalisht, siç qe në moden e atyre viteve. Ai shkroi poezinë e ndjenjës që lindi, jo vetëm nga vetja, por nga veshtrimi i saktë, që kishte brenda vetes, pa menduar, nëse do e kalojnë redaksinë mediokre, apo do të mbetën për më vonë. Vargu i tij ndjesor, me ngarkesa emocionale të çliruara nga vargonjët drastik të kontrollit klasor, duke mos i përdorur metaforat për metafora, siç ndodh rëndomë në poezinë teknike, ose nga mbartje kulturore përkthimesh. Të shkruarit te Rusi, nuk ishte dhe nuk është manjerizëm, ndaj dhe poezia ka nerv, mbart emocionin lëvizës, që rrallë ndodh në poezinë shqipe, ajo të tërheq ta përjetosh, duke të bërë njëkohshëm bashkëkrijues, edhe pse je vetëm lexuesi i atyre vargjeve. Lirizmin e ditëve të sotme, e takon në forma të ndryshme tek disa poet, por e veçanta e Rusit, është tek gjetjet e lirizmit, tek subjekte që, për syrin e zakonshëm janë ndodhi të zakonshme. Poeti di ta bëjë të zakonshmen të jetë ndjesi dhe, ky është arti që, jo të gjithë krijuesit e kuptojnë. Seleksioni, edhe ne lirikë, kthehet në mjet emocional elektrizues, kur të jepet në esencë dhe drejtëpërdrejt. Lirika nuk ka nevojë për nënkuptim. Ajo është lirikë, nëse është e drejtëpërdrejta e veçantë, shprehur me  leksik të zgjedhur, ndryshe është varg narrativ, i ftohtë, jo mbresëlënës, edhe pse mund të jetë poezi. Pikërisht këtu, në të shumtën e rasteve " gabojnë" disa gazeta jo letrare, por që kanë rubrika letërsie, duke stimuluar në shumë raste antivlerën. Vetëm në poezinë lirike, kur klasifikohet si e tillë, përjashtohet stimulimi teknik, provokimi artistik i pavend dhe shumë mjete të tjera amorfe, që nuk të ngjallin emocion. Lirika pa emocione vibruese, nuk është lirikë, sido që ta përcaktosh.
Në poezinë " Ne s'bëjmë asgjë të keqe", poeti Rusi thotë qartazi që, edhe kur duhemi, kur veshtrohemi, kur puthemi etj... nuk ka pse të përendoi dielli, nuk ka pse të na vij turp prej vetes, nuk ka pse të mendojmë botën e përtejme, as të vjedhim zjarre, thjeshtë shkëmbejmë mesazhe të përbashkëta, që i përjetojmë veçmas. Poeti i shkruan durimit si vyrtyt i maturisë por, edhe si qëllim për të mos e humbur objeksionin e tij, ndaj " mëkati vdes për dashurinë", ndryshe mëkati fajësohet pakthim. Poetit,( njeriut) duke qënë i mbytur në dashuri, që duhet të ndodh jo rrallë, i ngjanë edhe stina me portretin e së dashures. Vjeshta biondizohet, pse dashuria është bionde, dielli është një sy i blutë me nuanca të zjarrta, vetëm pse rri më pak me ne, " Odiseu shurdhohet, për të mos dëgjuar këngën e sirenave". Poetin e mund vetëm dielli, e vret vetëm " Otelloja i bardhë. Shpirti i Otellos i përlot dhe i zbardh ngjyrat e çdo njeriu. " Nëse Zoti në një javë botën e ka krijuar", poeti në një ditë e ka humbur. Edhe humbjet e përkohëshme, poeti i përjeton me dramacitet. Mjafton një veshtrim, një fjalë, një prekje, një... që amplituda e ndjeshmërisë të shënojë shkallë të reja. 
A i njohim ne poetët, ose përse duhet t'i njohim ata? 
Poeti është përherë një Adam i ndjeshëm por, edhe një Evë provokuese, është kryq i vetes së tij, por edhe i kryqëzuar. Kush e kryqëzon poetin? Poetin e kryqëzojnë vetëtimat e syve, bota që e rrethon, vetë gjaku i tij, njeriu sido që të jetë. Të mirin e adhuron, për të dobtin ka mëshirë. Të këqinj nuk ka! Për secilin ka diçka, që e mban gjitherë të ndezur nga virtualiteti, nga bota prej ndjenje. Nuk e don braktisjen, as nuk din të braktis. Ai din të mbaj botën mbi supe, edhe pse shpesh herë mezi mban veten. Ai dëshiron të jetë i fortë, edhe pse mban anën e të dobtëve. Të gjitha këto cilësi janë në lirikën e Rusit. Përfytyroni një kalë që me dy këmbët lart, i bie daullës së diellit. E ky është varg i Rusit, është metaforë e tij, por jo vetëm aq. Është imagjinatë fantastike, që rrallë krijues e përdorë, kështu dhe këtu..etj etj... Krisin ditët, thyhen ditët, sikur jetojmë në një kohë të kristaltë, ku edhe dita është prej xhami, edhe ajri është i xhamtë. E pra, këto janë gjetje të autorit! Pimë ajër, bëhëmi mbrëmje, ikje, puthje, miqtë bëhën dimra, mungesat shetisin, ecet në qiell, jam pol i jugut, mëngjese të verbëta etj.. etj janë gjetje të Skënderit? E, ç’kërkojmë tjetër prej një poeti?! Digresioni artistik, ose kthesat regresive te " Gruaja e ngacmuar" të sjellin përjetime artistike  ndryshe nga ç'pret në titull, përfytyrimin e gruas- rezistencë, gruas së egër-zbutur, e futur në qyrkun prej ujku, që vesh i shoqi, por që i pëlqen shoqëria e ujqërve. " Je futur e gjitha brenda nje ujku,/ ate ujk e kam vrare une!) etj... Po posterat që i therim barabarisht, flamujt si duar martirësh, kanë marrë zjarr blirët, parada e sythave, mora pak vjeshtë, çmendja e pemëve, këmishat e netëve, dimri i ulur mbi flokët e së dashurës, shtëpia e pikëllimit, një qiri duke vdekur, trotuaret që dridhen etj etj.. ç'janë? Atëhere?! A mund të thuash më shumë për lirikën e Rusit, më mirë se e ka thënë vetë ai?!

----------


## shigjeta

*FITORJA E NGADALSHME*

Hyra prapë në sytë e tu jeshilë,
Në bebëzat e tyre
zura prapë vend!
Më pas trokita
në shtëpinë
e shpirtit,
Ku ca të tjerë
prisnin prillin tend!

Dhe m’u duk vetja
sikur isha një Odise,
Ndërsa ti-Penelopa e famshme!
Të pata pushtuar një herë
kur ishe e re,
Por nuk mburrem
me pushtimet
e mëparshme!

Eh,
Zgjasin më shumë
Fitoret e ngadalshme!


*TË PALUMTURIT*

Një ditë vendosa të numëroj
të palumturit,
Hyja brenda njerëzve e dilja prapë!
Habitesha që edhe atje ku
ishin më të bukurit,
Të gjithë i kishin të
palumtura gratë!

Pashë që edhe atje ku ishin
gratë më të bukura,
Burrave iu vinte çuditërisht
për të plasur!
Ata s’po merrnin më nga gratë
e tyre të puthura,
( Humbnin të puthurat nëpër
burrat e pasur!)

Hyra edhe brenda mbretërve të
famshëm,
Atje,të palumtur kishte shumë
më tepër,
Çdo mbretëreshë e bukur atje
vuante,
Nga ankthi i tradhëtive me të
tjerë mbretër!

E ja kështu,çdo ditë,numëroj të palumturit,
Ata janë për mua e tërë bota e gjallë!
Është gënjeshtari më i madh
ai që thotë të
kundërtën,
Që mund ta ketë lexuar veç në ndonjë përrallë!


*QIELLI, SHIU DHE UNË*

Qielli
po bie
mbi një qiell tjetër,
Me
pëllëmbën e shiut
më godet me inat!
Se
unë paskam thënë
që ndritkam më tepër,
Se sa
yjet e tij,atje lart!

Qielli
i gjithi u bë prej drite,
Më
qëllon me vetëtima,
të më djegë!
Se
unë paskam thënë
që “Arushën e vogël”
Do ta
bëjmë shtëpi për poetë!

Qielli,
për çudi,
u bë bubullimë,
Më
qëllon që lart
me gjëmime!
Se
unë paskam thënë
që”Arusha e madhe”
Nuk
shkëlqen më shumë
se nëna ime!


*NUK JUA THEM MOSHËN*

Jam në një moshë
që
s’dua ta them,
I gatshëm për marrëzira
Si dikur!
Delfin unë jam,
por edhe pak
peshkaqen,
Edhe pak oqean,gjithashtu!

Më pëlqen të jem
ky që jam tani,
Për të tjerët,
vetes
t’ia prish!
Erë unë jam,
por edhe pak stuhi,
Edhe pak qiell me re,
natyrisht!

Kush do vijë me mua
se do nisem tani,
Të gjej atë që botën bëri!
Dashuri unë jam,
por edhe pak xhelozi,
Edhe pakëz inat,ose i tëri!

_26 shtator, 2009_


*ÇAST SUREAL*

Të dy jemi ulur përballë
edhe heshtim,
Dy kafe po ftohen
e s’po i pi asnjëri!
Vjedhurazi ia hedhim sytë
njeri-tjetrit,
Ti s’je këtu e tëra,
unë s’jam këtu i tëri!

Unë ende s’e marr vesh
nëse jemi vërtet,
Apo e gjitha kjo
nga truri
im ka dalë!?
Nëse është i vërtetë
ose jo ky mëngjes,
Apo ne të dy jemi
surrealë!?

Të dy jemi ulur përballë
edhe heshtim,
Ti,si murgeshë,
unë si murg!
Kurrë s’kemi ikur kaq larg
njeri-tjetrit,
Se sa në këtë mëngjes
Absurd!

_27 shtator 2009_

_derguar per Forumin Shqiptar nga autori_

----------


## mondishall

Pasurohet dhe rrit vlerat poetike forumi, me sjellje te tilla poezish. Skenderit i uroj shendet e krijimtari, ashtu sic di te poetizoje pena e tij.

----------


## Viola.V

.........................

----------

